# DVD+R won't play on DVD player



## sweetwater (Aug 12, 2005)

Recorded tv shows on DVD+R and finalized it. Now I want to play it on a Phillips DVD player that I purchased last year, and the recorded-tv-shows-DVD+R stops, stalls and has fragmented images. The DVD+R-recorded-tv-shows plays fine on my computer and on a DVD player in Walmart. The Phillips DVD player will play perfectly a DVD movie I purchase. Any suggestions as to what I can do (if anything) to get it to play the DVD+R? Instruction booklet says it should play DVD+R.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Media compatibility is a big issue, and may be biting you here. Also, if you have a DVD burner capable of bitsetting, you might try setting the type to DVD-ROM. BookType Bitsetting FAQ


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Since it's at least trying to play the DVD+R, I'd say it's a problem with the quality of the media, the quality of the burner, the burning speed, or any combination of them.

I'd suggest trying different media brands, different burning speeds, and if all else fails a different burner.

Taiko Yuden, Ridata, Fuji are some manufacturers of media that are regarded as being very high quality. You need to be aware that most media on store shelves is rebranded, so the manufactuer of the media may not be listed on the label. For example, Officemax sells Fuji media as Officemax brand, OfficeDepot sells Ridata media as it's brand, at least until they decide to switch manufacturers that they purchase from. Personnally, I've had the best results from Fuji media.

Some brands of media (such as TDK) have special scratch resistant coatings on the disks. This is a great idea in theory, but can cause problems when used with some combinations of burners and readers. 

The media is only one part. Not all DVD burners are created equally, and in the rush for speedy burners some manufacturers have let burning quality slip. I highly recommend Pioneer and NEC burners. 

Some players have trouble with variable bitrates. So, you might try making sure the bitrate that your using is set as constant instead of variable and see if it makes a difference. 

And lastly it may help if you can update the firmware of your burner to expand it's media compatability. 

It would be nice if every manufacturer of media, players, and burners would get on the same quality level, and same standards. Alas, the world we live in is a far cry from a perfect world.


----------



## sweetwater (Aug 12, 2005)

I dont' have a DVD burner on this computer. 

The DVD+R was recorded on a standalone DVD recorder-player. But the DVD+R will play on my computer DVD rom. But it won't play on my DVD standalone player. And I wanted it to play on this standalone player (which is not the standalone that it was recorded on). Is there anything I can do, for instance, set the settings in the DVD player differently than for a professional DVD movie? Or do I just go out and buy another player? I've test it already in one in Walmart and it will play so there's nothing wrong (it doesn't appear) with the DVD+R recording or the disc itself.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> But the DVD+R will play on my computer DVD rom.


PC's have enough processing power both in software and hardware that they can generally adapt to errors on the media. Try different brand media. Also, different brand players react differently to different brands of media. One may work best with TDK media, one may work best with Ridata media.



> I've test it already in one in Walmart


Some media works best with some brand player/burners. If the player at walmart was the same model player, it may have a software/firmware update that your player doesn't have so check with the manufacturer.

I have my best luck with my player/burner combinations using Fuji 8X media burned on a pioneer 110D burner at 6X. Don't believe I've seen a error playing disks for a couple of years, but before I discovered the magic media/player/burner combination every other disk I burned had troubles.

I know your pain dude, I've been there.


----------



## sweetwater (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you, gootrootdude and John Will, for your suggestions.

I see that it's very complicated. I have about 25-30 DVDs of tv shows I recorded months ago on the dvd recorder I've been talking about. In hindsight I should have brought the same recorder I recorded them on with me to play them on. So much for hindsight.

Phillips has NOT been cooperative either by email or phone. They wouldn't answer my question because the player is out of warranty.

When I don't know where else to turn, you guys-gals come through. Thank you very much.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Might just be the difference between using - or + media. Some players will play one or the other, some neither. Believe it or not cheaper players usually have less problems than the high end players... go figure.

You can look your player up here to see what type of discs it will play: http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

My experience is that many DVD players are VERY fussy as to media type and brand.

The ability to play a disk is determined ny the laser relecting off the recorded media. Original DVD's (not burnt ones) have a high reflecticity, almost a mirror layer.

Burnt DVD's have a much different reflectivity which depends on the dye substrate in the disc. Some lasers just cant cut the mustard with all DVD media.

As an example I have one stand alone DVD player that will only recognise DVD-RW media or original media, but not DVD-R or DVD+R. In itself thats odd, as RW appear to be less reflective, however its probably also a lot to do withy the color of the dye in the disc and the spectral frequency of the laser in the player.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

sweetwater said:


> Recorded tv shows on DVD+R and finalized it. Now I want to play it on a Phillips DVD player that I purchased last year, and the recorded-tv-shows-DVD+R stops, stalls and has fragmented images. The DVD+R-recorded-tv-shows plays fine on my computer and on a DVD player in Walmart.


http://www.google.com/search?q=all+...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------

